# Expat mentoring in China



## tuiqwe (Jan 19, 2016)

Hi friends,
I'm doing a university project focus on expat mentoring. I'm wondering if you had any kind of mentorship when moving to China? If yes, how did you connect to your mentors? And how they make differences in your transition?

I really appreciates your comments on this.


----------

